# Favourite Tv Programmes



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

What are your favourite TV programmes at the moment?


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I like "What Kerry did next" although its the last of the seies next week, I also liked the only way is Essex, i hope they do another series, especcialy with Kerry Katona


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ian1 said:


> I also liked the only way is Essex,


 

Later,

William


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > I also liked the only way is Essex,
> ...


It was good, Amy childs was great, shes a friend of Kerry Katona :thumbup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

ian1 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


I think you've shown your level - Kerry Katona, Jordan - I bet you wear Burberry baseball caps and White trainers with more Velcro on them than any self respecting man should wear! 

Ps I don't watch much tv, prefer cinema and the radio, but like a good documentary or anything with 30 blokes chucking a ball around - roll on September.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I don't like burberry hahahahahaha D&G yes, burberry nooo hahahaha


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

ian1 said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


My dad likes rugby too, rugby league I think it is, I dont understand the difference, they wear different colours I think


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't help, I think I stopped "watching" TV in the early '80's, I catch the news, football and the odd documentary, that's it. Popular stuff, the shows people talk about, I have no idea, not a clue. I'll catch up when I am in a home, right now, there is no time for TV.

Will admit to watching, and liking, Kath and Kim.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> I don't like burberry hahahahahaha D&G yes, burberry nooo hahahaha


Nothing wrong with a bit of D&G with the Armani and Burberry but that Essex program was a right load of old guff :lol: :lol:




























Although I rarely watch TV these days I will confess to watching "Come Dine With Me" and when it's on "Coach Trip"


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like burberry hahahahahaha D&G yes, burberry nooo hahahaha
> ...


Nice D&G bracelet, is it yours?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> Nice D&G bracelet, is it yours?


Yes but just so as Big M and I can have some matching accessories for our matching outfits when we are out and about :lol: :lol:

Bought here on the forum.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice D&G bracelet, is it yours?
> ...


It's cool, I've got a big black D&G watch encrusted with diamantes, it's like wearing a clock on your wrist, it really catches peoples attention :thumbsup: Is the armani stuff yours too???????????????????


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ian1 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ian1 said:
> ...


Yep

Unfortunately I'm a bit of a fashion, if that's the word, victim. I like my clothes and Big M is an Essex Girl :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


The D&G watch is brill, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't quite know what to say about this thread and the comments so far. :lookaround:

TV is the work of the Devil!!! :furious: Well except for some sports and Family Guy. Don't watch it on TV any more though as have the box set :tongue2:

Like Dispatches too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought it for Big M, relatively inexpensive, I seem to remember around Â£120 or so, she also has a pink one 

Back the tv shows, as I said I rarely watch it these days but Big M has the tv on just about 24/7 and watches all the crap going, she has even been known to set the alarm for the morning so as she won't miss something. And even worse now with all this +1 set up. I basically just ignore it most of the time if I'm in. I used to just go to the boozer but I've been trying to knock that on the head a bit this last wee while since I started a job that requires a reasonable bit of effort and you can't get away with turning up half cut most days like I used to :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> I bought it for Big M, relatively inexpensive, I seem to remember around Â£120 or so, she also has a pink one
> 
> Back the tv shows, as I said I rarely watch it these days but Big M has the tv on just about 24/7 and watches all the crap going, she has even been known to set the alarm for the morning so as she won't miss something. And even worse now with all this +1 set up. I basically just ignore it most of the time if I'm in. I used to just go to the boozer but I've been trying to knock that on the head a bit this last wee while since I started a job that requires a reasonable bit of effort and you can't get away with turning up half cut most days like I used to :lol: :lol:


 hahahahaha I've got freesat hd+ so I can record everything now, its easier to use than a dvd recorder, you need o levels to use one of those hehe you just press the red button and it records, never need to miss nothing, the pink D&G sounds cool, does it have diamonds too??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes

But we draw the line at botox 










I was tempted with one of those recordable boxes as there are a few documentary and political programs I would maybe watch and don't get the chance but in Big M's hands it would just be a continual nightmare of reruns of homes under the hammer, old sh!te in the attic and so on so I didn't bother.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Yes
> 
> But we draw the line at botox
> 
> ...


Nice watches!!! I know what you mean ahahah i hate homes under the hammer, i have enough property talk at work, bargain hunts ok though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was "weeding" the recorded programmes on my tv Hard drive the other day and found for the last 4 weeks my mrs has been recording Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> was "weeding" the recorded programmes on my tv Hard drive the other day and found for the last 4 weeks my mrs has been recording Jeremy Kyle!


I had to use google, he sounds like the answer to a question nobody asked. 

Later,

William


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > was "weeding" the recorded programmes on my tv Hard drive the other day and found for the last 4 weeks my mrs has been recording Jeremy Kyle!
> ...


One of the other halves most prized possessions is her signed photo of Jeremy Kyle and Graham the psycologist.

She is a school teacher and an intellegent person, the mind boggles.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i watch alot of tv i love it pay enough for the frickin thing so got to get my moneys worth.

favorites / apprentice- just for the absolute spanners they get in on it.

family guy- easily one of the funiest things ever made .

top gear - i know its mindless stuff that has fast cars in and the odd funny moment ut i like it.

stewart lee comedy vehicle- the best comedian working today ,not for everyone i know but i think he is head and shoulders above anyone else.

gadget show- chicks with gadgets no brainer.

countdown- have you seen the bird who dishes out the letters and numbers,she is doing more to wittle down the numbers of oap's than any clinic in switzerland will ever do.

modern family-sofia vergeras need i say more.

deadliest catch and wheeler deelers.

anything on sky arts and discovery shed.

and films i will watch any film if im in the mood ,example ive watched get shorty 3 times in two weeks damn you itv2.surviving on 4-5 hours sleep at the moment in my defence so i need to do something.

things i cant stand,cop dramas ncis and 24 and all the rest of those shitty little programs .soaps.anything to do or closely related to vampires.programs telling me what i should eat or wear or how clean my house is .or any talent or dancing or singing shows.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fashion victims keep the GDP healthy, but they are rather sad aren't they?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> Fashion victims keep the GDP healthy, but they are rather sad aren't they?


Somebody has to buy the stuff

:lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> i watch alot of tv i love it pay enough for the frickin thing so got to get my moneys worth.
> 
> favorites / apprentice- just for the absolute spanners they get in on it.
> 
> ...


This has had me in stitches - the man has a brilliant grip on the craft. I remember Fist of Fun from when I was getting into comedy and I'm so glad that the BBC has the bottle to run this series...

"I know some of you have a few misgivings about this joke... but I kept it in because I was told I could sell it to Frankie Boyle..." - awesome stuff!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i watch alot of tv i love it pay enough for the frickin thing so got to get my moneys worth.
> ...


his delivery is unbelievable isnt it .fist of fun was briliant and ive been a fan since the radio shows before that. you have to see the 41st best comedian in britain gig the joke about tom o connor goes on for about 20 minutes but is the funniest thing ive seen in a long time.

if you like jokes about garlic bread or things you remember when you was a kid you wont like him.if you enjoy a clever intelligent comedian then he is the best.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

jaslfc5 said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I can't stand frankie boyle, its sad when you have to tell a sick joke about the disabled son of Katie Price to raise a laugh :furious:


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Still think the best sitcom on tele at the moment is the only way is essex. That joey essex is an absolute star!! the super-stupid routine he does deserves an award!!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> Still think the best sitcom on tele at the moment is the only way is essex. That joey essex is an absolute star!! the super-stupid routine he does deserves an award!!


Its brilliant, my favoutite one is Amy,she's funny, and the other one thats had her lips done, shes a model i think, she's boss


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

...and to think some people truely believe it's reality TV. I ask you, there's nowt real about some of them tumblers :naughty:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> ...and to think some people truely believe it's reality TV. I ask you, there's nowt real about some of them tumblers :naughty:


i thought it was real until joey essex came in, have you seen his barnet?? well laquered hahaha sooo not real hehehe


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

I cant believe it!! tonight is the last episode of what kerry did next, I hope they make a new series soon :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the professionals

CI5

:bag:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> the professionals


Wimps compared to these guys

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the professionals
> ...


a little bit before my time bond  swaeome all the same though.....

god bless ITV3 :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > the professionals
> ...


Man, i loved that programme. Do you remember the episode where Regan is in bed with a German and has her wear a WWII German helmet? :lol:

Later,

William


----------

